# herbs in cocktails



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

kind of interesting:
http://cocktails.about.com/library/pdfs/hmarques_spicecocktails.pdf


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

nice post


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice hit. Enjoy those cigars.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

not sure what the Hog is partaking in, but ......


I like the adult sno cones, probably wouldn't partake in them in my advanced age, but 20 years ago, I would have bought a ice shaving machine...


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Still can't find the proportions for an basil drink I had about a year ago, the bar closed so I can't order it again. It was called a solstice, muddled basil with honey, grapefruit juice, and Ketel One.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

MadAl said:


> Still can't find the proportions for an basil drink I had about a year ago, the bar closed so I can't order it again. It was called a solstice, muddled basil with honey, grapefruit juice, and Ketel One.


odd.
might be a drink you could use this for:
http://www.alcademics.com/2007/07/eau-my-goodness.html


----------

